# Can't Get Any Video/Pictures From New WebCam?



## BuLLeT762DAVE (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi. I purchased a cheap web cam. I cannot get it to give me a preview, or any pictures what so ever. I have installed the driver(s) correctly, and plugged it in (USB), and ran the Wizard correctly, and set it up perfectly. When I go to use Amcap, all I get is "Error during capture - error code=00000000". 

I have tested the WebCam and drivers on 2 other PC's, set it up correctly, and it works perfectly. It gives you the preview, and gives a nice picture. 

I have spent 8-10 hours loading, re-loading drivers, trying new ones, searching the web for answers, to no luck in getting this to work on my PC. 

Here is a bunch of Information on the WebCam and the drivers:
- It is a PNP USB Cam
- High res. COMS coloursensors
- Video mode:24 bit true colour
-Transmittion Rate: 320x240 30F/s, 640x480 15F/s
- From Hardware/Drivers: USB\VID_0C45&PID_6128\5&862F347&0&2
- USB PC Camera Plus 4/26/2007 0.0.3.2
- Drivers from "Sonix"

To better help analyse the problem, I have copied the driver disk files. I will put it in WinRAR Self Extracting File.

You can download it here:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/eaaa3a/n/Origional_USB_Web_Cam_Setup_Disk_Files_exe

On the 2 PC's it worked on were both Dual Core CPU's. Mine is a Quad Core, which it dosen't work on. I don't know if this helps, but you never know. 

My PC Spec's: Win XP Professional SP3, AMD 9850 Quad, HIS 3870X2, DFI Lanparty Dk 790FX-M2RS, 850W Silverstone, 4G Corsair, 2 x 500G Seagates

*Thanks: BuLLeT762DAVE*


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

10 hours !

I'd be taking it back and getting another brand.


----------



## BuLLeT762DAVE (Sep 1, 2008)

Not very helpful info, especially comming from a senior member


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

well im sorry that u didnt like his answer but maybe this cam simply will not work with this computer no matter what u do.and your first sentence says it all. u said u bought a cheap cam. if its cheap what do u really expect it to do? and having that kind of attitude is not going to get u much help. we are only trying to help u.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

by the way if u read what u wrote u have answered your own question. u said on the 2 that it worked on they were dual core. the one its not working on is a quad core. there lies the problem. it apparently wont work with a quad core no matter what u try to do.so there u are.


----------



## BuLLeT762DAVE (Sep 1, 2008)

With that said; I have continued to do more research into this problem, thus, making it easier to try to a solution to this problem.Hear, lies the problem:
- In AMcap Direct Show Video Capture Sample Version 8.12 is what was given in the Installation, and is what I am trying to use.
- ERROR MESSAGE - Unable to render the video preview stream. The parameter is incorrect [0x80070057/11878]
- 80040227 Cannot set framerate for preview
- Filter cannot report capture information

So, in order to fix the problem, it is quite obvious, that the proper Filter Parameters need to be set up in order to get the video stream showing, and thus capture, and pictures!!!!

How do I go about changing, and setting the proper parameters in the Video Capture Filter Settings, to make this work on my system, with AMcap v8.12?

Thanks: B762D


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please don't post in obnoxious colors and varying type sizes. It's not only hard to read, but, probably won't get you many helpers.

If you feel your intelligence has been insulted, it might just be time to try the door to your left 

Hope that was a simple enough answer for you 

Oh, and Google is good too..........

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...o+preview+stream.&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=

http://www.roborealm.com/forum/index.php?forum_id=829


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

To see if it's because of the multiple processors, check this *BOOT.INI* configuration guide and restrict the number of cores Windows uses to two or one. My guess is it won't make a difference, but that will eliminate that as a possibility.

[WEBQUOTE="http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963892.aspx"]
*/NUMPROC=* Specifies the number of CPUs that can be used on a multiprocessor system. Example: /NUMPROC=2 on a four-way system will prevent Windows from using two of the four processors.
*/ONECPU* - Causes Windows to use only one CPU on a multiprocessor
system.[/WEBQUOTE]

You can access the BOOT.INI file using MSCONFIG.


----------



## BuLLeT762DAVE (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks John W. for your excellent reply. 


t's to bad the rest of the"Senior Staff" at this site who replied to my earlier posts when it comes to answering questions, so they never come back again.


Don't worry, I am never, ever, again going to click on this site ever again!!!


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

all i can say to this is oh lord. how immature. i hope he does us all a favor and never darkens our forum again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

BuLLeT762DAVE said:


> Don't worry, I am never, ever, again going to click on this site ever again!!![/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]:down::down::down::down::down::down:


That's about the only intelligent thing you've said today :up: I helped ya! Hope the door didn't hit you too hard.

As to being fired from "MY JOB"  we are all volunteers here, thus, no need to put up with idiots like you.

CLOSING THREAD.


----------

